# Baumalight CP673 Rotary Cutter



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

This thing is impressive in heavy brush and small trees. I have cut down 8” trees but I would not try to mulch them.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It sure gets the job done.


----------

